# Autocruise 4pin 9watt lamp conversion pictures



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Can apply to any similer light fittings.
I just ripped the guts out and used a piece of 12mm cable tie to bridge the hole and to mount the new 2 pin socket.
Socket £1 quality LED rear pins £8 ish.
Result better light very much less power consumption and barely any heat.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep.

I did exactly the same to my friend's caravan a couple of weeks ago. Dramatic improvement.

Did your LED lamp come from Aten Lighting - it looks identical to the one we fitted?

Excellent and very helpful firm they are too.

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes I bought three of these from them but bought 8 side pin from the other seller at Lincoln? sorry didn't note their name but they were 8 for £60 and were visually better quality(sourced from Samsung) that Atens.


----------

